# skincare for a 20 year old



## jennzy (Jun 3, 2008)

hey everyone!!!
i've been on a search for a good skin care for awhile. i want to start taking care of my skin.
of course being 20 without any wrinkle problems and whatnot, i've been having hard time finding department store brands that's made for 20 year olds. majority i found all have anti wrinkle which i do not need!!!

so let me tell you about my skin.
in the summer my skin's super dry and in the summer its combination with really oily forehead. i want something with spf already built in, but on my last haunt i realized that its hard to find them. so i guess i have to suck it up and buy the two and mix it.

i've tried kiels and i loved it but i wanted something with spf but the pca sodium for oily face does not come with it so i went on another search

which landed me to shesido's the skincare. i love their old stuff! the moisturizer came in 3 consistancy, light, regular and heavy. light was wonderful. however they changed their formula so instead of spf 10, it became spf 15 and the 3 consistancy became one. it works great in the winter but once spring hits my forehead gets oily.

then i've moved onto christian dior's hydra action spf 20 (let me tell you its super expensive in canada.. $75+ 13% tax for the moisturizer alone. however the toner & face wash was really cheap so i guess it all works out?)
i first got a sample and i felt it was fine, but now, its super oily. i don't know if this is because i'm also in a foreign country (korea) or if its the moisturizer??

any recommendations for a girl who's super picky about her skincare products?
my cousin thinks i should use sisley. and well my only experience with sisley was when my mommy drag me to buy her eye cream. let's see for a tiny jar it was close to $300 including tax. so i'm like noooo thanks! but i did check out their site. its more geared towards people with wrinkle or other aging problems. 

thanks in advance


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm 20 and I don't actually use any of the department store skin care products (except I'm getting the MAC volcanic ash exfoliator). I have dry skin and I breakout around the chin area. I used cetaphil cleanser but I actually prefer QV cleanser, I use olay moisturiser during the day because it has SPF and at night I use vaseline intensive care moisturiser (which s a body moisturiser but works great on the face). I also use a supermarket brand mud mask.

I don't really believe you have to spend a heap on skin care but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 3, 2008)

I know this is gonna seem wierd! But my skincare regime pretty much cleared up my acne and my skins much better! I do have a video on my you tube of it =)

YouTube - Remove make up the model way! Improve bad skin!
YouTube - Remove make up the model way! part 2


I spend about £20/ $40 on skincare every few months! Bargin!


----------



## jennzy (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I'm 20 and I don't actually use any of the department store skin care products (except I'm getting the MAC volcanic ash exfoliator). I have dry skin and I breakout around the chin area. I used cetaphil cleanser but I actually prefer QV cleanser, I use olay moisturiser during the day because it has SPF and at night I use vaseline intensive care moisturiser (which s a body moisturiser but works great on the face). I also use a supermarket brand mud mask.

I don't really believe you have to spend a heap on skin care but thats just my opinion._

 
i used to use drugstore stuff like neutrogina because my dermatologist have recommended me but i reacted really badly my skin got red bumpy, itchy and blotchy so i stopped using them. i'm not saying you need to spend big money to get quality skin care. i know there are a lot out there. i just prefer something that is from department store where i wouldn't react to.


----------



## jennzy (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I know this is gonna seem wierd! But my skincare regime pretty much cleared up my acne and my skins much better! I do have a video on my you tube of it =)

YouTube - Remove make up the model way! Improve bad skin!
YouTube - Remove make up the model way! part 2


I spend about £20/ $40 on skincare every few months! Bargin!_

 
wow, u must go through babywipes like no tomorrow!!!!
i use those wet cloth for make up remover. i use some cheap one from the drug store followed by eye make up removing using avon cream then washing my face with my dior cleanser.
what is the lush thing you use??


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

  i used to use drugstore stuff like neutrogina because my dermatologist have recommended me but i reacted really badly my skin got red bumpy, itchy and blotchy so i stopped using them. i'm not saying you need to spend big money to get quality skin care. i know there are a lot out there. i just prefer something that is from department store where i wouldn't react to.  
 
Oh thats completely understandable. Oh also the body shop make really nice products which are a little bit more expensive than supermarket brands.
I personally don't like neutrogena or nivea. I tried a MAC moisturiser which was to die for but too expensive here for me to buy.

A lot of people like clinque, clarins is nice too, also lancome.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennzy* 

 
_wow, u must go through babywipes like no tomorrow!!!!
i use those wet cloth for make up remover. i use some cheap one from the drug store followed by eye make up removing using avon cream then washing my face with my dior cleanser.
what is the lush thing you use??_

 
Its called cupcake. And its YUMMY!

Heres some links.
Lush - Angels On Bare Skin
Lush - Cupcake

I also use angels on bare skin!
I buy cheap baby wipes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i Recycle them!


----------



## jennzy (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Oh thats completely understandable. Oh also the body shop make really nice products which are a little bit more expensive than supermarket brands.
I personally don't like neutrogena or nivea. I tried a MAC moisturiser which was to die for but too expensive here for me to buy.

A lot of people like clinque, clarins is nice too, also lancome._

 
oh yes, i did use bodyshop for a bit as well... vitamin e & tea tree stuff.
i admit they were lovely! i don't remember why i moved on...


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 3, 2008)

i have similar skin type, but i only get dry on my nose and cheeks in the winter. i use clinique facial soap in oily or mild. i used to use the clarifying lotion in number 3 which was for oily-combo skin, but i switched to mild which is for "very dry skin", but i think the only difference is that it contains no alcohol which doesn't dry out skin more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i LOVE this stuff. then at night i use dramatically different moisturizing lotion. if i'm going out i use aveeno's positively radiant moisturizer w/ spf 15. i'm thinking of switching my facial soap to philosophy's purity made simple because i heard it's "soap free" unlike the clinique which contains sodium laureth sulfate which causes the soap to lather up. hope this helps you.


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm 20 and I use Clarins and la Mer.  Both expensive, but i refuse to put a price on the condition of my skin!  I have combination oily dehydrated skin, and I love the mint cleansing water from clarins as well as the eye contour gel, the iris toner, the treatment oils, and the hydra quench cooling gel-cream.  La Mer's cleansing foam and the gel moisturizer are amazing for me!  I work in cosmetics and have tested every skincare regime out there, and this is what works for me.  Unfortunately I think that the only way you are going to find what works for you is to try different products!  And I don't believe in the efficiency of many drug store brand products.  The ingredients are mostly synthetic and contain a lot of mineral oils, which is the long run can give you breakouts.  Not all of them do, but many do.  I would rather buy from a department store from brands where I can see quality in the ingredient list!


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll tell you guys like I tell my own 20 year old:  it's never too early to start a good skincare regimen.  I think it's essential to start it early and to be consistent with it.  You certainly don't want to wind up looking prematurely aged.  With that said:  stop with the tanning and don't spend too much time in the sun; use a good sunscreen always; wash your face morning and night (and as needed in between, depending on the activity or situation); don't neglect the skin around your eyes; try to be mindful about the types of things you eat and drink; always moisturize.


----------



## jennzy (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SnowWhiteQueen* 

 
_I'm 20 and I use Clarins and la Mer.  Both expensive, but i refuse to put a price on the condition of my skin!  I have combination oily dehydrated skin, and I love the mint cleansing water from clarins as well as the eye contour gel, the iris toner, the treatment oils, and the hydra quench cooling gel-cream.  La Mer's cleansing foam and the gel moisturizer are amazing for me!  I work in cosmetics and have tested every skincare regime out there, and this is what works for me.  Unfortunately I think that the only way you are going to find what works for you is to try different products!  And I don't believe in the efficiency of many drug store brand products.  The ingredients are mostly synthetic and contain a lot of mineral oils, which is the long run can give you breakouts.  Not all of them do, but many do.  I would rather buy from a department store from brands where I can see quality in the ingredient list!_

 
hahaha! big spender there... especially with la mer! that shit's expensive!!! $400 for a container of lotion. i love my skin, but i do have a limit! $100 for a moisturizer nothing more.. i'm 20  don't need fancy stuff yet... i'll wait 'till i'm 40 b4 i start using la mer (but i also heard la mer's really thick)
i heard goods about clarins... its just so difficult to try everything you know  since you work in cosmetics, i have a question. i'm really lazy i don't want to put moisutrizer & spf seperately. simple the better. so ive been going after moisturizers with built in spfs already, cept they all make me super oily. so if i were to go seperate, can i mix them then apply it as onen application?


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 4, 2008)

I use clinique stuff and it's always worked well for me!


----------



## user79 (Jun 4, 2008)

Check out the Olay Complete line, they have some not for anti-wrinkle creams, but with spf 15 built in. They have for dry, normal, and oily skin, they also have it in cream variety or lotion. I'd get one set for winter, and one for summer, which is what I do. Our skin changes according to season, so I think our skincare should reflect that.


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennzy* 

 
_hahaha! big spender there... especially with la mer! that shit's expensive!!! $400 for a container of lotion. i love my skin, but i do have a limit! $100 for a moisturizer nothing more.. i'm 20  don't need fancy stuff yet... i'll wait 'till i'm 40 b4 i start using la mer (but i also heard la mer's really thick)
i heard goods about clarins... its just so difficult to try everything you know  since you work in cosmetics, i have a question. i'm really lazy i don't want to put moisutrizer & spf seperately. simple the better. so ive been going after moisturizers with built in spfs already, cept they all make me super oily. so if i were to go seperate, can i mix them then apply it as onen application?_

 
Absolutely you can!  Thats what I do too.  I need spf but I find that spfs are quite thick and my skin is pretty oily.  I also like to use foundations that have a broad spectrum spf as well.  The Avene one is nice!  Clarins is indeed an amazing line!  The trick is to use the right stuff for your skin.  It took me a while to figure out what was right for me.  
And the La Mer is a pain price-wise.  The cleanser you only need a little bit at a time, so i'm sure it will last me at least a year.  The moisturizer I use, then take a break from to prolong its life span.  I wish it didn't work so well but it does!


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Jun 4, 2008)

MissChevious, you are lucky that Olay works so well for you!  Your skin is so nice in your fotds - if I used Olay I think my face would kill me!  I hear good things about that line from people with a drier skin.


----------



## jennzy (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SnowWhiteQueen* 

 
_Absolutely you can!  Thats what I do too.  I need spf but I find that spfs are quite thick and my skin is pretty oily.  I also like to use foundations that have a broad spectrum spf as well.  The Avene one is nice!  Clarins is indeed an amazing line!  The trick is to use the right stuff for your skin.  It took me a while to figure out what was right for me.  
And the La Mer is a pain price-wise.  The cleanser you only need a little bit at a time, so i'm sure it will last me at least a year.  The moisturizer I use, then take a break from to prolong its life span.  I wish it didn't work so well but it does!_

 
i hate how you have to go through different products until you find THE one 
i've gone through few brands i guess once i'm done my dior i should try out clarins lol


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh geez I know!  I have used clinque, biotherm, la roche posay, vichy, Shiseido, Clarins, Bobbi Brown, La Mer, Lancome, Elizabeth Arden, Dior, Avene, Estee Lauder, Jouviance, Nuxe, Chanel, Guerlain, and many other smaller brands as well.  The search seems futile at points!  Overall I have to say Clarins has worked out best but I still love clinique's moisture gel on occasion.  Every brand seems to have their winners and their losers.  I have been interested in Dermalogica's pre-cleanse and special cleansing gel though and would love to give those ones a try next!


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 5, 2008)

This is my skin care regiment:
- eye makeup remover-Almay oil free
- Aveeno Clear Complection
- I'm in love with MAC volcanic ash exfoliator - I use 1-2x week
- moisterize with cetaphil moisterizer
- MAC eye moisturlush
- In the summer I use Aveeno SPF for my face.
I have very sensitive skin. You don't have to spend a ton of $ on cleansing products for your face. Keep it simple.

I'm 35 & you would never know it. People think i'm 25, I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh & drink a lot of water, they say 8 glasses of water a day, I actually drink a gallon a day which is 64 oz.

You're never to young to start a good skin care regiment


----------



## yorkshiregal (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi I'm 24 years old and I use No7 skincare range which is excellent and not too expensive


----------



## fondue (Jun 8, 2008)

I have combination skin. Tried neutrogena too but it broke me out.. badly! Now using Thalgo Ultra Matte moisturiser, no SPF though.. so i put Ponds Whitening lotion (with SPF) on top of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Have you tried Vichy? Tried the some samples from magazine and they're pretty nice..


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 8, 2008)

start now wiwth a good eye cream to go ahead and heklp with wrinkled in the future


----------



## Nessy (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey hun, ive used alot of skincare's my most recent was garnier pure which worked for the first few weeks then i just started to break out in more spots/blackheads than before i used it :|, I now use clinique's range as it was quoted to be good in a makeup vid on youtube i seen, is has been working way better than the garnier pure, Ive been told by clinique i have very oily skin and am a no. 4 on their range.

Hope this helps

Nessy xx


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jun 18, 2008)

mm.. I've used the MAC skincare range- it's ok. I mean... it worked well enough, but it wasn't the BEST. My skin is quite sensitive- oily in summer, dry in winter, particularly around the nose. 

I know this one is hard to get hold of, and isn't exactly a department store brand, but my skin completely freaked out recently- I tried cleansing with cetaphil (no luck...) the MAC cremewash, which is ok, but a tad on the drying side and MAY not have removed absolutely everything... the Shu oil cleanser... etc. and the same with cycling through moisturisers... but I found that only Olos worked for me. 

Olos Natura is an italian salon brand. I know that it is available in Canada through beauty salons... and unfortunately not available over here at all. There isn't much info on the net about it, but they do have a range for younger skin types (I just turned 22) called the Fitomarina range, which all contain sea water or something along those lines. 

I know there are little sample packets- that's what I'm using atm, so see if you can get hold of them. I'm dreading the day when I run out.. because this was the only thing that kept my nose from peeling and flaking like nobody's business, AND kept me from being oily. It's a gel moisturiser.


----------



## User93 (Jun 19, 2008)

im 19, and idk if i use too little, but all i have is *neutrogena everyday wash* against acne and for cleaning pores & *nivea soft* moisturiser. Its so cheap, damn, and idk, thats the best i ever tried (i had others aswell before).  Im happy with it. Also i love my Mom's termal water by Vichy, but o believe that doesnt help much, i just enjoy spraying it on goofy me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thats why i think of getting MAC charged water. Thats all i use.


----------

